# best breed of ducks for hardy permanent pond pets?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Dh has agreed that I can get a pair of female ducks to keep as permanent farm pets. We have a beautiful pond and it seems wrong not to have water birds....

What breed would you recommend for pets? We do not want breeding. We're thinking of putting a shelter down near the pond for them and letting them live there year round. The spring-fed pond stays open year round, has duckweed year round, and we'll supplment with feed. 

We've had muscovies, pekins, and several kinds of geese (yes, I know geese are not ducks). Love the personalities of the muscovies but not eating them, love eating the pekins but not the personalitites. The geese were magnificent but I'm done with the aggression for several years to come.

All of our water birds to date have lived in the barn by night - and made a stinking mess there. So if we could find a hardy and lovely duck to live down by the pond, in a shelter we'd move there, with a feeder - we'd love to have ducks again. Keep them for years. We'd value hardiness over 'pet personality'.

As for predators, so far we've yet to have a single one appear. The pond is smack dab next to the house and our dogs patrol it regularly. Of course predators can wander in at any time but in three years so far, nada. DH can easily build an island for the ducks in the middle of the pond to escape to.

A pair of really pretty muscovy hens comes to mind.... I've got a friend who breeds call ducks - so cute! NOT pekins, thank you. I've been offered fertile eggs for a bantam heritage duck breed (blanking on the breed name). 

Duck dreams. What would you recommend? thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

All geese are not aggressive. American Buffs are great.

For pets, get drakes. You can probably find some free ones. Hens will hide a nest and go to setting and you can lose them too easily. The drakes will stay alert and stand a better chance of escaping a stray predator.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I find my Welsh Harlequins to be pretty, mellow and long lived. They are small enough to move pretty quickly and possibly get airborne for a little. I particularly like the personality of my Welsh Harlequin ducks. I got Anconas a couple of years ago and they've settled in to be just beautiful and pretty easy going. I just love my Silver Appleyards for personality, but have had trouble with their longevity and health (they are a large breed too). If you really liked Muscovies, then get a pair of either girls or boys and enjoy! Whatever you get, get them young and train them to stay put by feeding them where you want them to stay put. Have fun!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> All geese are not aggressive. American Buffs are great.


aw Cyng, we did have what we thought was a breeding pair of Buffs. Turned out to both be male and they went absolutely psycho last spring - pinned my son against the barn and attacked. I can't bring myself to try geese again right now. It wasn't the boys' fault, it wasn't the ganders' fault, still, we all need a break.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

It was Welsh Harlequin eggs we were offered! Delighted to read that you like them


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Welsh are great!

If you had American Buffs that were aggressive, it is the breeder's fault. Aggressive Buffs should be culled.


----------

